# Sportsmen's Day at the Capitol



## bradymsu (Mar 3, 2008)

The 2007-2008 Legislative Session saw action on a wide range of outdoor recreation and gun rights legislation. With the re-combination of the DNR & DEQ and anticipated consideration of a variety of other natural resource policy and Second Amendment issues, the 2009-2010 Legislative Session is expected to be even busier. Make sure your organization's voice is heard by participating in face-to-face meetings with legislators and other policy makers at the 2009 Sportsmen's Day at the Capitol. This year's event will be hosted jointly by State Representative Joel Sheltrown, Michigan United Conservation Clubs and the Michigan Coalition for Responsible Gun Owners.


Date: Tuesday, September 22, 2009
Location: State Capitol, 1st Floor, North and West Wings
Time: 9 a.m. until 2 p.m. Groups can begin to set up at 8 a.m.
Cost: $90 per group. This includes a 6' table with cover and two chairs.
Electricity is available for $15 extra per group. Extra chairs are $1/per.

There are 16 tables available for the 1st Floor of the Capitol. Groups will be limited to 1 table. Please submit your group's reservation to Rep. Sheltrown as soon as possible to reserve a table. Full payment is due to MUCC by Friday September 4, 2009. To receive a reservation form, e-mail me at [email protected]

Groups will be allowed to hold sporting demonstrations on the Capitol lawn only with prior approval by the Capitol Facilities office. If you wish to hold a demonstration on the lawn, please submit details on the following page.

Simply attending the event is free and open to anyone and everyone, even Dr. Powers.


----------



## S.E.M.O.R.E. (Nov 1, 2008)

bradymsu said:


> The 2007-2008 Legislative Session saw action on a wide range of outdoor recreation and gun rights legislation. With the re-combination of the DNR & DEQ and anticipated consideration of a variety of other natural resource policy and Second Amendment issues, the 2009-2010 Legislative Session is expected to be even busier. Make sure your organization's voice is heard by participating in face-to-face meetings with legislators and other policy makers at the 2009 Sportsmen's Day at the Capitol. This year's event will be hosted jointly by State Representative Joel Sheltrown, Michigan United Conservation Clubs and the Michigan Coalition for Responsible Gun Owners.
> 
> 
> Date: Tuesday, September 22, 2009
> ...


Once again the credibility and integrity of the DNR takes yet another dip. 

Brady, do you think can we grill on the capital lawn? Maybe a wild game feed would be a hit. Give some of those not in the know a taste of what the excitement is all about.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Two comments and one question:

1. Thanks for posting the info.

2. Even though this is "outdoor news"......only 10 people will ever find it in this forum.... Soundoff with weekly bumps will produce much readers and comments!!!



Why do something like this after the start of the fall hunting seasons?? There are 8 1/2 other months in which to do so. I I would love to attend but wont burn a couple days that I am up north hunting to so.

Thanks to Joel, MUCC and MCRGO for hosting the event, I hope it goes well!!!!


----------



## bradymsu (Mar 3, 2008)

S.E.M.O.R.E. said:


> Brady, do you think can we grill on the capital lawn? Maybe a wild game feed would be a hit. Give some of those not in the know a taste of what the excitement is all about.


If you want to get a health permit from Ingham Co., I'll see what I can do with Capitol Facilities to get approval for you. Send me a private message if you wish to pursue this.


----------



## bradymsu (Mar 3, 2008)

NEMichsportsman said:


> Even though this is "outdoor news"......only 10 people will ever find it in this forum.... Soundoff with weekly bumps will produce much readers and comments!!!
> 
> Why do something like this after the start of the fall hunting seasons?? There are 8 1/2 other months in which to do so. I I would love to attend but wont burn a couple days that I am up north hunting


Mods are welcome to move it. Thanks for the tip about Soundoff.

The Sportsman Day was planned for late September in large part due to the legislative session schedule and attempting to capture as much legislative attention as possible.


----------



## MOODMagazine (Aug 21, 2006)

I'll back Brady on this one -- he's put in a lot of work, along with Dave Nyberg from MUCC's offices, in trying to pick the "perfect" date in which you'd get good attendance from both the public and legislators. It's an art form and those guys are good at it.

Thanks for the effort Brady.


----------



## Gabrielle (Apr 13, 2009)

A barbecue sounds GREAT S.E.M.O.R.E. Some breast of dove wrapped in water chestnut and bacon? Or perhaps some wild Turkey skewered with morel mushrooms and basted with olive oil and basil? Finished with some wild berry hobo pies.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Brady- What are the proceeds going towards?


----------



## bradymsu (Mar 3, 2008)

Michihunter said:


> Brady- What are the proceeds going towards?


The proceeds are being paid to Capitol Facilities for rentals and labor. None of the proceeds are going to MUCC or CTE Joel Sheltrown.

Sorry it took me so long to answer this. I've been over on another site working on ORV legislation.


----------

